# Latest model you will get?



## jblakers (Nov 18, 2002)

I will be getting a hdtv upgrade installation tommorrow for 3 rooms.

What the latest model for the hd receiver with DVR I will get?

and the latest model for the hd receiver only I will get?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You will get an HR21 or maybe HR23 for a DVR. For a receiver, probably an H21. The HR23 is an HR21 that does not need an external "B-Band Converter" (BBC). Neither of these are TiVo-based.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

do you have OTA?


----------



## jblakers (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks

The installer gave me the HR21-100

Good HD DVR Receiver?


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

jblakers said:


> Thanks
> 
> The installer gave me the HR21-100
> 
> Good HD DVR Receiver?


That is what they are currently giving out. I have had one for several months now, in addition to an original HR20-700 and an HR20-100. My 100 has been swapped out once but otherwise I think they work wonderfully.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i'm guessing since you didnt voice displeasure at the hr21, you dont need ota  

I have hr20 so cant say about ur receiver but i'm pretty sure they are mostly the same.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I have both an HR21 and a HR20. They are fine. Lots of nice network features with the HR2x that DTiVos don't have, and more currently in beta test.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

stevel said:


> I have both an HR21 and a HR20. They are fine. Lots of nice network features with the HR2x that DTiVos don't have, and more currently in beta test.


Many of those features that were in the DTivo, but held back by D* - now they seem to think it's great stuff to have them in their own box So, they are finally making available features that many of us could have had years ago - yup D* really cares about its customers


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Why doesn't this forum have an "ignore user" feature?


----------



## jblakers (Nov 18, 2002)

stevel said:


> You will get an HR21 or maybe HR23 for a DVR. For a receiver, probably an H21. The HR23 is an HR21 that does not need an external "B-Band Converter" (BBC). Neither of these are TiVo-based.


yep my new hr21-100 hd dvr receiver has 2 of those b-band converter I think connected in back of the receiver. They are rectangle shape.

What does it do?

also my new hd receiver H23-600 for my other room does not. Is that a concern?

thanks


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

jblakers said:


> yep my new hr21-100 hd dvr receiver has 2 of those b-band converter I think connected in back of the receiver. They are rectangle shape.
> 
> What does it do?
> 
> ...


The 21 uses the Bband converters to convert the new signals from the satellite. The 23 models have internal ones. You are all set.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

stevel said:


> Why doesn't this forum have an "ignore user" feature?


didnt it used to?


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

RS4 said:


> Many of those features that were in the DTivo, but held back by D* - now they seem to think it's great stuff to have them in their own box So, they are finally making available features that many of us could have had years ago - yup D* really cares about its customers


You mean unlike Dish which never offered Tivo as an option? 

I'll be the 1st to admit that Direct TV used to be much better to it's customers. And in my experience their equipment has been rock solid pre-HD. I've never had their HD so on that I cannot really comment.

But with Dish Network I've had _absolutely_ nothing but grief. Billing, equipment, customer service, everything! And don't get me started on how it helped contribute to the death of Sky Angel DBS services. 

I was on the Essentials Service with locals and free Cinemax for $15 a month but had been a customer for 9 years. The 1 good thing from them I have to say is that plan, which I only downgraded to a few months ago. But when I called, without going into the reasons other than I told them I was switching to cable, their only retention offer was for 2 weeks of free service. Wow! a whole $7.50. They couldn't even spring for a whole month? 

I declined and told them to send me a final bill.

In the past I've had Direct TV knock off $20 a month just for asking in addition to free movie channels for a few months here & there. One time years ago Dish sent my account to a bill collector who reported on my credit report when Dish _actually_ owed ME money. And it took months to get that undeserved mark off my CBR. 

I realize that there are some who have had exactly the opposite experiences with Dish & Direct TV. But to knock the entire company just because they wouldn't update DTivos, while understandably frustrating, (and I have an unsubscribed R10 myself) well that should not be the only consideration in condemning the whole company. My one major knock on them had been that Dish had better Christian programming available but now Direct TV has them beat hands down on that front and that's programming that cable doesn't offer at any price.


----------

